# Abgabe-Endspurt, Redaktionszuwachs und der Mega-Test der neune Geforce GTX 680 - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. März 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Abgabe-Endspurt, Redaktionszuwachs und der Mega-Test der neune Geforce GTX 680 - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Abgabe-Endspurt, Redaktionszuwachs und der Mega-Test der neune Geforce GTX 680 - die PCGH-Woche in Bildern


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. März 2012)

Ihr könnt gerne mal nagelneue Radeonkarten auf MEINEM Schreibtisch abstellen, ich bin da nicht so.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. März 2012)

Hehe, wenn die bösen Zungen und deren Besitzer wüssten, dass ich schon eine HD 7970 im Rechner habe ... 

@Max bzw. Wolf : Die aktuelle Agenda verlangt, dass die sich eine Weile in mein Testsystem stellen, sorry. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## turbosnake (25. März 2012)

Intressant was man sol alles auf den Bilder sehen kann.
Aber ich hätte gerne die Nvidia Karte.


----------



## Olstyle (25. März 2012)

Yeah, Triplescreen Benchmarks.
Und immer dran denken: Wenn ihr mal wieder was über SoftTh machen wollt bei Problemen etc. mich fragen  .


----------



## Fatalii (25. März 2012)

Raff, wir tauschen die Schreitsche einfach.
Wie gern würde ich der Lightning imt DICE auf den Zahn fühlen. Aber da muss ich mich noch etwas gedulden. Nach dem Telefonat mit MSI sagte man mir, dass 
nun erstmal die Testmuster an die Redaktionen rausgehen und dann der Handel welche bekommt. Wenn ich Glück habe, werde ich evtl. auch in den Genuss eines 
Testmusters kommen.

MfG


----------



## Klarostorix (25. März 2012)

bitte den Titel korrigieren: Es ist ein Test der *neuen* und nicht der *neune* geforce


----------



## Bummsbirne (25. März 2012)

@ Raff bzw. Herrn Möllendorf: Ich hätte gern den Zombie von Plants vs. Zombies....was muss man dafür tun??


----------



## GoldenMic (25. März 2012)

13 Seiten über Gk 104? Sehr nice 
Groundfounding für PCGH ausgaben? mhmm...ich bezahl auch so immer brav


----------



## Dark-Blood (25. März 2012)

Da freut man sich doch schon richtig aufs kommende Heft  

Mal ne kleine Frage nebenbei: 
Warum gibts keine Downloadversion vom Heft?
Ich hasse es warten zu müssen ... ^^


----------



## GoldenMic (25. März 2012)

Die würde auch nicht vo dem Abo kommen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. März 2012)

Das stimmt natürlich nicht, denn das Heft ist ja bereits fertig.


----------



## GoldenMic (25. März 2012)

Na da hab ich wohl etwas kurz gedacht. Würde jedenfalls nicht erwarten das ihr das Heft Online rausbringt bevor es jemand als Print haben kann(als abo).


----------



## Dark-Blood (25. März 2012)

Wie wärs mit alle die n Abo haben bekommen es vorher digital?


----------



## ACDSee (25. März 2012)

hmm..

PDFs kann man zu gut kopieren. Irgendwer würde die irgendwo hochladen und 5-10% der Gelegenheitskäufer würden den digitalen kostenlosen illigalen Download in Anspruch nehmen und kein Heft mehr kaufen.
Das Rausgeben von digitalen Fassungen würde ich mir stark überlegen. Als Online-Archiv für Abonnenten wäre es eine tolle Sache. Für neue Hefte bzw. Vorabversionen sehe ich keinen Grund, warum PCGH das machen sollte.

@Topik:
Ich finde den Artikel richtig lesenswert. Interessiert mich immer wieder, wie so der Redationsalltag ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2012)

Davon abgesehen könnte ich mir sogar vorstellen, dass einige NDA-Abforderer nicht so ganz einsehen, wieso eine digitale Ausgabe 4-5 Tage früher rausgehen muss, um rechtzeitig im Briefkasten zu liegen. Am Ende würde man sie sogar nach der Print erhalten.


----------



## derP4computer (25. März 2012)

Ich tausche auch meinen Schreibtisch für zwei HD7970, ist kein Problem für mich.


----------



## leorphee (25. März 2012)

also Samstag im Briefkasten...

Da ich ja nun frischer Besitzer einer X79 Plattform bin, hätte ich sogar die Premium Ausgabe 06/2011 mit dem BIOS/UEFI Einstellungstipps auf 32 Seiten (als Abonnement) Bestellt, oder gar als Download -Version, aber ich hatte immer Probleme beim Bestellen, daher mache ich so etwas nicht mehr...


----------



## Fatalii (25. März 2012)

@ Raff:
Ich hätte da eine Bitte an dich. HT4U.de hatte schon die Gelegenheit die R7970 zu testen und kam beim Multimonitor-Betrieb zu interessanten 
Ergebnissen. Laut dem Test liegt die Spannung sehr hoch. 1,19V stehen dem Referenzdesign mit 0.96V gegenüber. Es wäre nett wenn du 
während deines Tests einen Blick darauf werfen könntest. Oder hat MSI dir rein zufällig schon ein BIOS-Update geschickt?
Kannst du auch bestätigen, dass MSI die Preisgestaltung überdenken will?

HT4U:


> Der vor ein paar Wochen ausgerufene Endkundenpreis von 599 Euro wird bis  dahin aber keinen Bestand mehr haben. Wie uns MSI mitteilte,
> bespricht  man aktuell die neue Preisgestaltung, ein finaler Entscheid wird aber  vermutlich erst zu Beginn der nächsten Woche vorliegen.


MfG Andy


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. März 2012)

Dual-Monitoring, Blu-ray & Co. testen wir standardmäßig. Die Info kriegst du also gewiss.  Das mit dem Preis muss ich erfragen.

MfG,
Raff


----------

